# how much table salt to use



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

Okay I don't know what I'm treating here, but I want to start with basic treatment without resorting to meds.

I moved my dp's into a 10 gallon tank that has been running for about a month. It has shrimp and plants in it that are doing okay, but that's it. Somehow during the move, one of my fish ended up with white spots on top of its head. Not ich, not salt looking things. Like, spots. Some big, some small. Like, four or five of them. It may have been the one I thought I squished with the net so it may be a surface injury. And no big behavioral changes, aside from the usual trying to swim right through the glass (just looking, not flashing or anything).

Anyway, when I moved them to their new tank, I placed them into my water change bucket (the one that catches the dirty tank water) with discard water from their old tank (and didn't sterilize the bucket first). I'm worried he transmitted a fungal or bacterial disease or something from that. I did a 50% water change in the new tank just before adding the fish. Water params are fine, no amm or nitrite, and trace nitrate.

I did notice the tank water was at about 83 degrees. My puffers are used to about 80. So I lowered the temp.

Hopefully I answered the appropriate questions.

I just want to add some salt and see what happens. Or give a salt bath? How much salt should I use?


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Im pretty sure you should not use table salt.


----------



## karjean (Feb 4, 2010)

I do not know what type of salt you are using but do not use table salt if the intent is there it contains Iodine. I do use API aquarium salt and follow the directives on the container when needed.


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

I have read here that table salt is okay and would not be harmful, even with the anti-caking agents used. I think it's in one of the stickies.

Right now I'm just watching to see if there are any other changes in the fish's behavior or visible symptoms. I'm wondering if it is an external injury.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Mar 13, 2010)

pimafix, and melafix.....has lots of teatree in it, and use aquarium salt.


----------



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

I would be really leery of melafix, some fish do not tolerate it at all and will keel over as a result. 

I'm sorry, I have no experience with puffers, but I always use -aquarium- salt when there's a possibility of ich. Add the salt s-l-o-w-l-y over a period of two or three days. I made that mistake and it wasn't pretty.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah I would stay FAR away from pima/mela fix with DPs. Also copper-based medications. And table salt, just no. You are playing with fire IMO, considering how delicate DPs are. I would really consult a few specifically dwarf puffer forums on what medications are safe as I know many otherwise harmless meds can prove lethal for puffers.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Mar 13, 2010)

Ahhhh. missed the part that said she had puffers.......


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeh IMO puffers are a whole hobby of their own just like freshwater, saltwater, discus, monster fish... so many weird things like how much space/filtration they need and their intolerance of usually harmless medications.


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

*got photos*

I wonder if those dots were there all along and because the light above their new tank is much brighter that I am just now noticing them...

any input as to what these spots might be??? 

:dunno:


----------



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks like maybe hole-in-head? Are they concave or convex?


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

neither...just flat. i will look up hole in the head just to make sure...


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

I would vote for hole-in-the-head too but you'll want to confirm this diagnosis obviously before treating.


----------

